# Plane iron



## Johne230 (Oct 11, 2013)

Who makes a decent #5 plane iron for an old stanley jack plane these days without me losing a leg to pay for it?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

For the money these do a good job. There are of course much better ones if your budget allows but I have used these and they work well.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...e iron&qid=1444737789&ref_=sr_1_1&s=hi&sr=1-1


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Define arm and a leg? Personally I'd happy pay $50 for a hock iron, but I wouldn't go up to 70 for one of veritas pwm-11 irons, and I'd steer very well clear of the sub$20 blade you can find. Sure, the steel on the cheaper ones may be the same, but when it comes to good cutting tools its not the steel that counts, but the heat treatment that makes a difference, and heat treatment is the first thing that gets skipped over when the cost goes down.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

If the old Stanley Plane is not one of the "Bedrock" designs, I wouldn't bother with a premium plane iron. But if it's one of the Bedrock design Stanley planes it would benefit from a Lie-Nielsen plane Iron.

Jack


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I also am looking for a blade iron for an old Stanley Gage #5 hand plane. This plane originally was owned by my Grandfather who used it in the trade. The existing blade has been sharpened to the point that there is not much left for sharpening. I would like to continue using the plane without fear of running out of blade. This plane was made back around 1900. 

Oh, not trying to hi jack the thread but I thought this was a good place to ask for help.

Paul


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Fastback said:


> I also am looking for a blade iron for an old Stanley Gage #5 hand plane. This plane originally was owned by my Grandfather who used it in the trade. The existing blade has been sharpened to the point that there is not much left for sharpening. I would like to continue using the plane without fear of running out of blade. This plane was made back around 1900.
> 
> Oh, not trying to hi jack the thread but I thought this was a good place to ask for help.
> 
> Paul


Paul, 

Check out the Lie-Nielsen blades;

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/4104/lie-nielsen-replacement-blades

Jack


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Jack,

I did check out Lie Nielsen's site, but I don't see a match. If I can I'll take a picture to give you guys an idea of what I am looking for, but it will take a few days, because I am going in for a medical procedure tomorrow. Maybe, I can do it on Thursday.

Paul


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Fastback said:


> Thanks Jack,
> 
> I did check out Lie Nielsen's site, but I don't see a match. If I can I'll take a picture to give you guys an idea of what I am looking for, but it will take a few days, because I am going in for a medical procedure tomorrow. Maybe, I can do it on Thursday.
> 
> Paul


Paul,

Call Lie-Nielsen I'm sure they would be glad to help you make a match. They seem to have developed their line of hand planes based on the old Stanley designs with improvements in machining precision and advanced materials.

Good Luck, 

Jack


----------

